# Color Question(sorry)



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

I had no idea where else to ask this question. It may be the wrong website or wrong board but if it is you can direct me to the correct place. I am wondering what we would "call" the color of my new baby(Yeti). I have been calling him a "fawn" brindle but I honestly don't know much so I wanted a second opinion. As far as pattern, I know it's brindle so I guess I just don't know the color. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of his brother Tanner(on the right). Would he be considered chocolate?


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

i dont know either but fawn brindle is a great way to explain it lol he or she are very cute and look very happy .. im sure somebody on here knows tho


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

On a side note, I was a dachshund enthusiast for years and our community(if he were a dachshund) would call him a chocolate-based red brindle. If he were from cream lines, he would be a chocolate-based cream brindle.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Puppy is brindle buckskin (rednose). I have a buckskin rednose myself. ADBA judges told me her color. I used to. Think she was a really light fawn, but nope Buckskin rednose is what she is. The other puppy looks like a light chocolate.

Here is a picture of my buckskin rednose.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh and both of those pups are adorable! Are they registered dogs?


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes they will be dual registered. Mama has Colby blood. The chocolate(Tanner) is my MIL's.


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Daddy is Kota:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

looks like light chocolate brindle  thats what my girl's dam is...ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302411] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS SIREN


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am proud of my new baby. I have always wanted a APBT and he is my first I'm so in love!


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like your pup is happy is your pup a male or female

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Puppy is brindle buckskin (rednose). I have a buckskin rednose myself. ADBA judges told me her color. I used to. Think she was a really light fawn, but nope Buckskin rednose is what she is. The other puppy looks like a light chocolate.
> 
> Here is a picture of my buckskin rednose.


Now I wonder what Diesel is, fawn or buckskin?








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

according to what the pup seems to match in the ADBA web site.
American Dog Breeders Association

Deisel seems to me just to be a light red red nose with white markings.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Fawn will have a Black nose if I'm remembering correctly, think of Fawn Boxers with that heavy black mask. And then when diluted becomes Blue Fawn. Fawn is also called Clear Sable.

That's slightly confusing to me because I come from studying horse color... and Buckskin in horses is closer in similarity to Fawn in dogs lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Their is also in APBT red nose fawn. Confusing cause light red and fawn rednose look really close to the same.


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

He also looks like this one...that's why I was confused.
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes very simular but I have seen this dog in person and their is black hair also through out. Slightly different.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww man. I just realized that the ADBA chart has a Buckskin with black nose. It appears the only different between Fawn and Buckskin is the tone of the fawn, or Tan as they call it. Buckskin has a Yellow tone, and Fawn a Red tone.

Which means Fawn have a richer color next to a Buckskin. Here's my Blue Fawn and you can see how rich his tan is.


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

So Yeti is considered a buckskin rednose brindle?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would consider him a light chocolate brindle.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yes very simular but I have seen this dog in person and their is black hair also through out. Slightly different.


A red nose can not have black (or blue) hairs according to genetics.. Dark chocolate maybe.. ?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

possibly but the are dark I have also seen red nosed sable pattern dogs that the dark brown hairs would be questionable as well.


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

He has a brother that has the black hairs where his are brown....


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Not my puppy(it's the breeder's) but it's my Yeti's littermate...


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Pknattsr said:


> Looks like your pup is happy is your pup a male or female
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Both boys


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Puppy is brindle buckskin (rednose). I have a buckskin rednose myself. ADBA judges told me her color. I used to. Think she was a really light fawn, but nope Buckskin rednose is what she is. The other puppy looks like a light chocolate.
> 
> Here is a picture of my buckskin rednose.


Beautiful...she's got some range to her for sure


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

color of nose, comes after color of hair,

eg buckskin, w/red brindle red nose


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

The stripes on your pup are "chocolate" so yes, but when I spoke to ADBA judge the color of my girl is buckskin (rednose) so your pup is the brindle version so to speak. Buckskin brindle (rednose) is what I would call it or like Rudy said, light chocolate brindle... Lol! It's one of those two!  I think either way you put it on the paperwork should be fine.  
Better yet --buckskin chocolate brindle (rednose)!!! Hehe! 

Oh and dieselsmom, yeah he looks like a light red to me. Not buckskin.  he is a cutie too!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow really? I LOVE red dogs, never thought Diesel would be considered light red. I should get some side shots up of him bc his fur there is so much lighter. I always thought he was fawn!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a light chocolate brindle to me too. Cute pup.


----------



## DOGDUDE616 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice coloring! Really awesome looking dogs! I just acquired a pit from some folks who could no longer take care of it...they had three pits and 5 kids!!!! Anyway I can't seem to figure out his color. His name is Kovu (lion king lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks seal to me


----------



## DOGDUDE616 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok thanks. I was curious, sometimes he's brown, sometimes black then blue-ish lol. So he's seal...cool!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep looks seal to me as well. just like my boy and KG420's.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yupppp! Seal is an awesome color, one of my favorite


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Yep looks seal to me as well. just like my boy and KG420's.


Yup. That be a light seal dog  my boy changes the same way in different lighting.





































It's odd the way different lighting does that. It's an interesting color


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful dog KG, wow really stunning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Yup. That be a light seal dog  my boy changes the same way in different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dosia is a nice dog but im confused about him. I always thought he was a rescue but I saw sum where u said he was an apbt and bred down from gator. I assume you kean plumbers alligator. Drop some info abour the handsome lad for us that dont know his story.


----------



## DOGDUDE616 (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a very nice boy have there! I want to condition Kovu before it gets too cold out. Then let him hibernate for the winter. Lots of walking/jogging, and a springpole should do the trick right? Any thing else I can do? He's not papered, but I still take pride in dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dosia is a nice dog but im confused about him. I always thought he was a rescue but I saw sum where u said he was an apbt and bred down from gator. I assume you kean plumbers alligator. Drop some info abour the handsome lad for us that dont know his story.


Yes your correct. My BF was at work and a girl came in with this cute little 8-9 week old puppy. She said that he was her boyfriend's brothers dog but he needed to go to a new home. She said the day prior she saw him choke him until he passed out and then threw him to the ground. She knew his work schedule so as soon as he left for work she called the pup through the doggy dog and took off with him, and of course knowing what a big softy I am my BF told her that he'd bring the pup to me and he'd be we'll loved and cared for. So fast forward about 8 or so months, I'm looking at APBT stuff online and stuff like I do and I came across a pic of a litter of cute pups and I notice the one in the front's chests marking and said, "holy shit! That's my dog" not sure if you've ever noticed it but he's got an unmistakable marking on his chest that looks like a backwards question mark. So I ask the BF to look and he's like holy shit it is him. So I contacted the breeders and told them I think I have one of their pups and explained how I got him. They invited us over and wanted to look him over, make sure it was who they though it was and sure enough it was the pup they thought it was. They were furious at what happened but were also glad I contacted them and let them know where he was and that he was being taken care of. They were really really nice people and it was awesome being able to spend a little time with his parents and one of his litter mate sisters. They were so sweet they gave us a little binder with pics of his parents and some of his baby pics and they offered to help us re paper him in our names but we had already had him neutered and I didn't really think I'd need them for anything. They've sent me copies of both parents peds so I could see how he was bred and what his ansesry is like and that's pretty much how I ended up here at GP


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats awesome. Kinda twilight zoney lol. Louis supposedly had papers but his coming to me is a little shady.... he was being legit abused and mistreated and one way or another ive had him since he was 5 months old. . The previous owner knows how I got him and that he wasnt gonna get him back so never tried. Its actually a good friends cousin...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dosia is bred up real nice I like the blood one day KG you may want another bred like him and I kay have some


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh for sure Rudy. He's turned out better than I ever could have expected. It's been an absolute pleasure having this dog in our lives and I'd love to get another dog with the same lines


----------

